# ESP E-II Babymetal Arrow-7



## Tisca (Sep 16, 2016)

ESP .jp facebook


----------



## Zado (Sep 16, 2016)

It actually looks cooler than expected


----------



## narad (Sep 16, 2016)

Yea, Baby Metal had me worried it'd just be a bad graphic, or maybe even the singers silkscreened on there. Not too shabby.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 16, 2016)

This had me worried, because I legit despise Babymetal and I thought it may have some ....ty graphic or logo on it. But it looks awesome!


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 16, 2016)

Really cool


----------



## SwanWings (Sep 16, 2016)

I think babymetal is pretty awesome, and this model is pretty cool. I know that they're a "prepackaged" kinda think like the girl and boy pop groups over there, but at least the back up band has legit musicians in it. Look those guys up, they're serious business.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Sep 16, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> This had me worried, because I legit despise Babymetal and I thought it may have some ....ty graphic or logo on it. But it looks awesome!



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 16, 2016)

Ack, not a fan of the arrow model. Which is just as well because I just bought a guitar and might have been tempted by something else.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 16, 2016)

I think this looks awesome. I think BabyMetal are pretty legit.


----------



## oracles (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks better than I thought, but I'd have a hard time justifying the $3k USD pricing for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2016)

I love it when sig models keep the signature .... to a minimum, but have enough things different about it to show its unique to the artist.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 16, 2016)

Anyone else think its bullsh!t that the actual guitarist isn't in the advertisement? Instead they throw up the three girls kwaii enough to get chosen by the record company because they'd sell more albums.


----------



## bouVIP (Sep 16, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Anyone else think its bullsh!t that the actual guitarist isn't in the advertisement? Instead they throw up the three girls kwaii enough to get chosen by the record company because they'd sell more albums.



well considering BABYMETAL are those 3 specific girls and that there live guitarists tend to rotate around...not really


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 16, 2016)

Something cute + something killer = something handsome


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 16, 2016)

I don't much care for Vs normally but that does it for me.


----------



## pondman (Sep 16, 2016)

Likey.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 16, 2016)

I like that "limited production till August 31, 2017" part. Spreadsheet prediction for when Babymetal's 15 minutes ends?


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 16, 2016)

Nah, it's just false-rarity. Make people think something is rare/hard to come by and they're more inclined to make on-a-whim decisions about purchasing.

I despise offset V's, so this has zero appeal to me, but for what it is it looks pretty cool. I like the black with red (or any color for that matter) bevels.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Sep 16, 2016)

I think this looks great. I even like the specs on it. I always wanted a 7 string v in my life but not for 3 grand. If they made a similar Ltd model I would likely buy it.


----------



## kamello (Sep 16, 2016)

couldn't care less about the band, or Flying V's in general


but holy sh1t that thing is metal as fvck


----------



## Razerjack (Sep 16, 2016)

Certainly much better than that 'mini-arrow' thing they're selling...


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 16, 2016)

Not bad at all!! Definitely better then expected.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 16, 2016)

and the trend of Red+Black at ESP continues. I seriously think at this point its a contract clause for every new sig artist to incorporate those colors lol


but hey, at least the EMGs are black


----------



## feraledge (Sep 16, 2016)

Razerjack said:


> Certainly much better than that 'mini-arrow' thing they're selling...








I have nothing bad to say about that at all. It's going to get my girls amped tomorrow when I show them.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Sep 16, 2016)

As long as Babymetal continue to upset 'true' metalheads then I'm happy.


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 17, 2016)

pondman said:


> Likey.


This was a over day ago so I assume you've made one by now?


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 17, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> This was a over day ago so I assume you've made one by now?


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 17, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> This was a over day ago so I assume you've made one by now?



Where's rep when you need it....


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't like V-shaped guitars, and neither of the guitarists in Babymetal play a V, and the price is too high. But still...something is slightly alluring about this.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 17, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I don't like V-shaped guitars, and *neither of the guitarists in Babymetal play a V*, and the price is too high. But still...something is slightly alluring about this.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 17, 2016)

^ During Leda's stint in the band, that was his personal Arrow. 

And since after that, despite whoever happens to be playing live with them, they've been using the Arrow 7 in addition to their own guitars. 

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/blog/archives/babymetal-20151213.html


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 17, 2016)

^ I could have sworn that Leda (and whomever is now the other guitarist alongside Takayoshi) both played basic black M-series models. Then again, it's been a long time since I've watched a YouTube video of Babymetal perform live (which is odd considering how much I listen to their music).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 17, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> ^ I could have sworn that Leda (and whomever is now the other guitarist alongside Takayoshi) both played basic black M-series models. Then again, it's been a long time since I've watched a YouTube video of Babymetal perform live (which is odd considering how much I listen to their music).



They did. The Arrow 7 string is a relatively new model and that blog with the Babymetal Arrow prototypes was only noted last year. So, yeah naturally they'd be using a bunch of off shelf stock 7s and/or their own guitars for a majority of their tours.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 17, 2016)

I assume that the price is list. Anyone have an idea what we would expect to pay in terms of street price? I love that thing, but no way I'm paying north of $300 for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2016)

If it comes in the US, I'd imagine a $2100 - $2300 street price.


----------



## CultOfNyx-Band (Sep 17, 2016)

Sorry to be that guy...
I love the guitar, but I can't overlook the band it belongs to.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 17, 2016)

CultOfNyx-Band said:


> Sorry to be that guy...
> I love the guitar, but I can't overlook the band it belongs to.


^ And yet it is for that same reason that I am planning on picking up a Takayoshi signature guitar.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 18, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> I assume that the price is list. Anyone have an idea what we would expect to pay in terms of street price? I love that thing, but no way I'm paying north of $300 for it.



http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/ec/pro/disp/1/478558

Japan street price is 232,500 without tax, which is 2200ish USD. IF its brought to the states i would expect the price to be very close to that.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 18, 2016)

CultOfNyx-Band said:


> Sorry to be that guy...
> I love the guitar, but I can't overlook the band it belongs to.



this mentality is the reason why some of the best ESP guitars stay japan exclusive.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Sep 19, 2016)

payment sent...


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 19, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> payment sent...



You lie! Really? Man, I don't need another guitar, but I've always liked these, and I love the red bevels.


----------



## narad (Sep 19, 2016)

Forkface said:


> this mentality is the reason why some of the best ESP guitars stay japan exclusive.



I think it's more that almost no one knows any of the bands/artists outside of Japan...


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 19, 2016)

My favorite V shape, and I love V's. Reverse headstock check. I only need the ESP
27" scale and I'm a buyer. Could live without the inlays.


----------



## MetalThrasher (Sep 19, 2016)

I didn't realize that they have a version of this in the US that is similar. http://www.espguitars.com/products/17180-e-ii-arrow-7-blk?category_id=1964652-7-8-string-guitars


----------



## bloc (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow finally a good use of red on a guitar


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 22, 2016)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Anyone else think its bullsh!t that the actual guitarist isn't in the advertisement? Instead they throw up the three girls kwaii enough to get chosen by the record company because they'd sell more albums.



Not at all. The twins play guitar very well.


----------



## Ikke (Sep 23, 2016)

s_k_mullins said:


> This had me worried, because I legit despise Babymetal and I thought it may have some ....ty graphic or logo on it. But it looks awesome!



Despise is a strong word lol. Sounds like like they defamed your family or something.


----------



## Ikke (Sep 23, 2016)

Guitar is just okke to me. Kind of generic to me, but I like more colorful things. I will say that I love that shade of red though. I love Babymetal. Saw them live and it was one of the coolest shows ever! The girls were great (yes, they can actually sing very well) and the guitarists were super tight. I highly recommend going to see them.


----------



## haffner1 (Sep 26, 2016)

I really like it, but I already have two seven string Vs and I really can't justify another one. Besides, my wife would have me sleeping in the garage if I got it and the winters are far to cold in Northern New York for that business.


----------



## madwham (Sep 28, 2016)

It's a delightful surprise. Somehow I expected some toy guitar, built only to generate sales, but it's actually a design I could enjoy!  I normally don't like pointed guitars very much, but this one does the trick, and I'd like my next guitar to be neck-through and to have an ebony fretboard...

Too bad I can't really justify putting such an amount on another axe, but since I'll probably be in Japan next summer, I hope I'll find one to try.


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 28, 2016)

That's looks sick but roughly a $3100 price tag? Pricey for EII


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 28, 2016)

BusinessMan said:


> That's looks sick but roughly a $3100 price tag? Pricey for EII



No, $2400.

http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/E...Edition-7-String-Electric-Guitar--P11744.aspx

You guys really need to learn the difference between MSRP and MAP.


----------



## Tisca (Sep 28, 2016)

espguitars.com/articles/2002964-esp-japan-debuts-the-esp-e-ii-arrow-7-babymetal


----------



## BangandBreach (Oct 4, 2016)

I like the BEHEMOTH vibe form the ad, just sad that they don't sound like BEHEMOTH.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 5, 2016)

Checked the EU prices, a standard EII arrow is 2K2, the red pinstripe being the only difference with the headstock back mention. Prices should be pretty similar.


----------



## HaloHat (Oct 5, 2016)

I would buy that if it had the ESP 27" scale. 

Could live without the Inlays but other than that, golden. 
Wonder what it would cost me to replace the stock inlays with Bloodwood


----------

